
Pediatricians walk back school-reopening stance as WHO gives dire warning - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/pediatricians-walk-back-school-reopening-stance-as-who-gives-dire-warning/
======
eiji
The administration is clearly following the currently available science and
what the global community is doing. On the other hand the teachers Union in LA
wants to use this opportunity to increase federal funding and get a moratorium
on charter schools. If that isn't political I don't know what is. I heard them
say they didn't have time for preparations? What have they been doing for
almost 5 month?

Both, NY and LA, the big school districts that won't open this fall, are in
deep blue states and not swing States. They hope to signal a strategy to the
rest of the country. We will see how that's gonna work out.

